# Your fav hunting sandwich



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Do you or she,, cut it in half, corner to corner, or in squares, crust on or off, or leave it whole for good luck?


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

whole. i use thunderheads boiled deer nose recipe with a slice of pepperjack cheese and some mayo.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Since October 1, I've been living off a yogurt and granola bar at 6am until dinner at 8p.

No food or water = No #1 or #2


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

It has to be the day after thanksgiving, turkey sandwich with mayo, heated on the blind heater.


----------



## jimmyv13 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm not fussy or superstitious about the sandwich, but mini snickers or reese's peanut butter cups are a must along with BBQ sunflower seeds.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

$5.00 subway cold cut trio. No slop just lettuce, cheese and MEEEAT!
Then i put it in a zip lock, it's quieter then that white paper bag thingy they warap it in.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

12 years ago I started to cook in my deer blind for a hot lunch. Cold sandwiches were not cutting it for all day sits. My first two years were canned soup. 

I use a portable propane grill and I cook venison, Brats, Italian or Polish sausage. This year I grilled two hamburgers.

My favorite would be the Mild Italian with sauteed onion green peppers and a toasted sub bun.

Skinner


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

PB and Jelly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Oldanis hard salami, Black Diamond extra sharp cheddar on Burkharts German sourdough rye with brown mustard.
I just made my mouth water......


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Ham and cheese. Sara Lee Honey Ham, Kraft Deli Select American Cheese and lettuce on a small sub bun or roll. A close second would be PB & J.


----------



## Stephan Miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Skinner 2 said:


> 12 years ago I started to cook in my deer blind for a hot lunch.
> 
> 
> Skinner



Wheres your blind? I'd like to know where to come catch lunch!


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Peppered Pastrami with coleslaw on sourdough.


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

A deer camp staple.

Braunsauger (sp) and onion w/ a slice of swiss and yellow mustard.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

My "regular" is a cold can of hormel chili eaten with a plastic fork with a pack of peanut butter crackers and an apple washed down with a 16.9 oz. diet mtn. dew. :sad: Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

PB&J`s, I take 3 for an all day sit and if I don`t eat all 3 they are good till the next day. Mike


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Whatever I want, I have a two burner camper stove, coffee pot and pans, I have done bacon and eggs, sausage,,, soup for lunch,, but then I have a solar panel for 12 vt TV & radio, not enough jiuce for SAT tv ,, yet,, yup headphones,, its all in planning, stove also used for heat,, carpets cold in the AM,,


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

leftover taco bell from the night before...


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Henrik for President said:


> Since October 1, I've been living off a yogurt and granola bar at 6am until dinner at 8p.
> 
> No food or water = No #1 or #2


Must be an expandable plug used somewhere,, sorry 8-9am,,, I have a walmart portable crapper under my lawn chair,


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

solohunter said:


> Must be an expandable plug used somewhere,, sorry 8-9am,,, I have a walmart portable crapper under my lawn chair,


And hence the name 'solohunter':lol::lol:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Are you hunting? or just taking a vacation?


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Hillbilly bread, slice of cheese, pickle or olive loaf, and a HEFTY spoonfull of Hellmanns mayo. 
YUM.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I usually take a pb & J or two. My fav though is black forest ham with chipotle cheddar with mustard on whole wheat. That takes planning though!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

So....do we all wash 'em down with a quart of scentkiller? Some of those sandwiches sound pretty aromatic!


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

2 bananas 1 orange and 2 sandwichs of bologna american cheese mayo and mustard and lettuce. Everytime time i go out


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Skinner 2 said:


> 12 years ago I started to cook in my deer blind for a hot lunch. Cold sandwiches were not cutting it for all day sits. My first two years were canned soup.
> 
> I use a portable propane grill and I cook venison, Brats, Italian or Polish sausage. This year I grilled two hamburgers.
> 
> ...


 
Now that is roughin it


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Jekart said:


> A deer camp staple.
> 
> Braunsauger (sp) and onion w/ a slice of swiss and yellow mustard.


 I love sandwiches like that. I add a little butter to the bread too though.:corkysm55 My favorite sandwich would have to be corned beef on pumpernickel with swiss, mayo, and mustard though. Now about my healthy breakfast on the way hunting. Either a Kit Kat, chocolate doughnuts, or chocolate cupcakes from the gas station with either a Monster Energy drink, or the coffee energy drinks. I'd say I have a major sweetooth since I quit drinking...lol!!


----------



## tobusyhavinfun (Sep 7, 2006)

This is my kinda thread!!! We actually have a blind on the property we hunt that everyone meets at for lunch. We call it "The Cornside". I wish I had a good pic of it. Its about 8'x8' and 45' in the air. Overlooks 40 acres of corn and wheat fields. One guy is pretty much stationed there as the cook at all times. We load it down with every kinda hot sandwich ingredients you can think of. The cook carries a radio and you just phone in your order when u leave your blind and when you arrive at "The Cornside" your order is hot and ready for ya. Some of us have actually shot deer witha mouth full of food. After the opener a couple of us usually have our tags filled and it turns into a bar. It might not be the most hardcore way to hunt but it sure is fun!!!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

autumnlovr said:


> So....do we all wash 'em down with a quart of scentkiller? Some of those sandwiches sound pretty aromatic!


 What's even better is when they come out later:evil::lol:. Heck if I eat a bunch of wild mushrooms with dinner the night before I hunt I don't need a grunt call. I have an aromatic grunter:yikes::lol:


----------



## ttreewalkerr1 (Feb 20, 2006)

venison onion and swiss, melted.


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I like bologna on Italian bread with miracle whip and cool ranch dorritos on it.


----------



## South Branch (Feb 3, 2009)

Tried it for the first time and am now convinced they are good. Extra thick bacon (cooked), peanut butter, on a bagel. It'll keep for days if the temp stays cool. Great for deer or elk hunting. Sticks to the ribs too! Enjoy


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

autumnlovr said:


> So....do we all wash 'em down with a quart of scentkiller? Some of those sandwiches sound pretty aromatic!



Well I will tell you what I found out. The bucks don't care!!! I think the best scent attractant is grilling in my blind. My best deer have been shot mid day just as the food is getting done or just after I ate. I have had to put hot soup or grilled sausages down so I could shoot them. I started cooking in my shack 12 years ago. I stock it with some pop, candy bars, pop tarts, pringles( No bag to crinkle). deer jerky, this year pickle spears. LOL. I don't brew coffee but take in a thermos with me.

For a morning snack I grill up the pop tarts.

Skinner


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Fried Spam, mustard and tomato slice.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Liverwurst, american cheese, lettuce with mircale whip on white bread.


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Definitely a couple of bologna sandwiches, but you can't go wrong with cold pizza.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

2PawsRiver said:


> PB and Jelly
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Same here, simple to make and always does the trick.


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

My hunting buddies wife makes these large sub's before we go up hunting so they will last us all week. I don't care what time of day I pulled one out a deer came out this year. I can't even tell you how many times I looked through my scope with a mouth full of sandwich. I don't care what kind of stuff was on the sandwichs, I just know they are lucky sandwichs and I only eat them while I am hunting, definitely my favorite sandwich.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Before my son went off to the military, we would always spend the opener in the same blind. We'd cook brats and chili and lots of snacks. once we were busy cooking away when I happened to look up and a doe was 20 ft away. I nodded to my son, he froze and I lifted the rifle and shot her. I had a bunned up brat sticking out of my mouth. He still mentions it when he calls on the opener. Capnhook


----------



## duhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

whole grain bread meat loaf covered in mustard


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

jakeo said:


> Fried Spam, mustard and tomato slice.


I LOVE Spam that way!! but ya need to add some pepper jack cheese and spicy mustard. not that yellow plain jane mustard. Oh and it has to be on whole grain thick wheat bread.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

We always have sandwich style pepperoni, and freshly sliced mozzarella from Ralphs Italian deli in Ishpeming.tradition for years.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

target-panic said:


> We always have sandwich style pepperoni, and freshly sliced mozzarella from Ralphs Italian deli in Ishpeming.tradition for years.


 Fried egg and bologna. Egg has to be over easy, once on the sandwich the yolk is pierced. Lots of pepper, light toast


----------



## bonefishbill (Nov 1, 2009)

Schwebels Jewish Rye bread--with smoked ham and american cheese--sometimes i can't wait until 10:00am--so I pack several..
(Schwebels is an Ohio Bakery--FYI)


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Most of the time I have wish sandwiches. Like I am hungry wish I had a sandwich!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Salami and Munster cheese and som packets of Horsey sauce from Arbys


----------



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

PJ is the best one. Easy but very good.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Fried pork brains and scrambled eggs on whole wheat(got to keep it healthy),catsup with a slathering of grape jelly...


----------



## tobusyhavinfun (Sep 7, 2006)

outdoor junkie said:


> Most of the time I have wish sandwiches. Like I am hungry wish I had a sandwich!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dougw47 (Dec 26, 2009)

Paul Thompson said:


> Do you or she,, cut it in half, corner to corner, or in squares, crust on or off, or leave it whole for good luck?


Bologna and cheese w/mayo, lettuce and tomato on wheat. Whole!


----------



## wet willie (Sep 23, 2005)

Cabbage Rolls ..AE !! put a couple cabbage rolls ( big- un's..AE) in my Stainless steel mug and put that over my small burner and 10 min l got warmed Cabbage rolls...............lf l want to add a bit of "home " to it l'll put some Canadian bacon to those puppies ........AE


----------



## wet willie (Sep 23, 2005)

OH Sorry if you want to make them cabbage rolls into a sandwich just slap them between a couple pieces of Thick dark rye !!! Top that with the bacon and a little sour cream ,


----------



## naturalmelly (Jan 15, 2010)

Stephan Miller said:


> Wheres your blind? I'd like to know where to come catch lunch!


lol


----------

